# Rattlesnake Gent



## its_virgil (Apr 4, 2006)

Enjoy and comments welcome...good or otherwise.






Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Tea Clipper (Apr 4, 2006)

Looks very nice Don! You certainly know how to make a great looking cast.  Thanks for sharing! []


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 4, 2006)

Standing ovation, Don!  Of course I expected nothing less from you.


----------



## arjudy (Apr 4, 2006)

Sssssssssssssssssssweet!!![][][]


----------



## Scott (Apr 4, 2006)

Excellent!

Scott.


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks Ron, William, Alan, and Scott. I had not seen the larger pens done in snake skin until Steve Roberts posted the emperior in snake skin a few days back. I thought, I can do that. Didn't have an emperior kit, so I used a gent. I agree with Steve, the size shows off the skin as well as the larger pens show off a nice piece of wood.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## jwoodwright (Apr 5, 2006)

Color and kit work well.


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 5, 2006)

That is so big, it should come with the rattler's tail ! []
Nice pen, good job on the cast too.


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 5, 2006)

Wow! great job! That pen will get people talking.[]


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 5, 2006)

John, Anthony, and Johnathan: hanks for the comments but I must still say that my favorite snake pen is the sierra and barron...but this gent is nice...too heavy to carry..the resin adds some weight.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## SteveRoberts (Apr 5, 2006)

Thant is a FINE looking pen. We all know you can cast well and the turning is TOP notch.
(he had described it to me as "ok")
Show off!  [][^]

Steve


----------



## JimGo (Apr 5, 2006)

Very nice Don!


----------



## gerryr (Apr 5, 2006)

Beautiful pen.[]


----------



## Skye (Apr 5, 2006)

Great, of course.

Do you always point your scales upward towards the cap?

Get yourself a lightbox, it's a shame to have that pic so dark!


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 5, 2006)

Steve, Jim, Jerry, and Skye. Thanks for the comments and compliments. 

Skye: The scale position is always a concern with me. I have decided to "point" the scales in one position on the cap pens. On the caps that post I like the scales pointed in the same direction when the cap is posted and being used. What are your thoughts on scale positioning? I would be interested to know. I have a light box, jsut don't use it. I really should start putting it to use. Thanks.
Do a good trurn daily!
Don


----------



## Skye (Apr 5, 2006)

Well, on pens like that I would have them match when closed, just because that's it's 'display' form. Also, I (only one half blank so far, lol) point the scales away from the point so that if it were a snake, it would be crawling towards the cap. Imagine if you were to run you fingers from the closed cap to the bottom, you wouldnâ€™t want to go against the grain, so I point the scales down. 

But, it's all personal, so whatever floats your monkeys []

On a side note, I've gotten a tiny bit of separation between the scales and the resin at both ends. Just a tiny bit. I was thinking of trying to leak some thin CA in there to seal it up and eliminate the haze caused by the separation. Not sure when it happened, possibly when milling. How do you keep yours so clean looking in the ends?

Here's my second cast, no small thanks to yourself:


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 5, 2006)

The scales are a personal choice. Some would say that the business end of the pen is like the business end of the snake and the scales should point away from the "business end".

I found the haze to be dust from squaring the blank on a sander...so I started sealing the ends with thin CA as you suggest and the haze on the ends has stopped...which helps confirm to me that the haze is/was sanding dust from the PR.

Glad you are having some success with your snake skin castings.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


edited to remove the picture


----------



## Skye (Apr 5, 2006)

Sweet man, I appreciate the tip!


----------



## Tubby (Apr 6, 2006)

Don,

Great looking pen!!!  But that is norm for you.  I still need to get over there to see you cast these.  []  I agree that the sierras do look good with snake skin, as well as the baron and gents.


Ed Jordan
Wichita Falls Tx


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks Ed,
Come on over...anytime. I'll stop and we'll do a little casting...but not for bass[]
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Tubby_
> <br />Don,
> 
> Great looking pen!!!  But that is norm for you.  I still need to get over there to see you cast these.  []  I agree that the sierras do look good with snake skin, as well as the baron and gents.
> ...


----------



## OSCAR15 (Apr 6, 2006)

nice work! Oscar


----------

